# REPORT: 10/29 CBBT (Negotiate)



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 30-Oct-2003 9:59:24 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey there fishing folks. I was fortunate enough to catch a ride with my buddy Den yesterday, out to the CBBT for a little Striper action. The wind was breezy out of the WNW when we launched out of LC, our first stop to be the 1st island. We fished briefly at the begining of the outgoing and weren't marking fish, bait, or getting any bumps, so we motored to the ocean side of the 3rd island to see if there was anything happening there. We arrived and started marking some fish right away, so over went the anchor. We casted to the rocks using a variety of styles, colors, and patterns. I managed a few schoolies on red/white Windcheater, and a couple on a Storm bait. At one point, the sky darkened and the rain could be seen moving down and across the Bay. The wind increased for a bit and then fell out again as quickly as it came on. This seemingly had no effect on the Striper's. But, right before that, we were starting to tear 'em up on topwater plugs. Red/white again was a strong producer, and I even threw a big yellow/black/purple chugger out there and was getting loads of hits. That right there made the trip for me. We noticed a good group of birds starting to gather on the Bay side, so we made our way around and casted as we went. Picked at a fish or 2 until we were in position, and then the fun began. We anchored up near the sweet spot and started bailing Stripers. Most fish were fat and healthy. The average size was around 24" and the biggest was 36"(20lbs.); the largest on the cast was 28". We must have caught 40 Stripers and 10 or so, decent Blues. The majority of our success came on 3-way's with Windcheater's. Also, caught a fair number on the cast using Bucktails, rattle traps, Storm's, and chuggers. Only lost a couple baits to Blues, which were busting all around the boat. The hits were VERY aggressive and the bite was on fire for awhile, we even threw bucktail's at 'em!! So, as the tide began to relax, and with a fading wind, we motored towards the ramp at 10PM. BIG Thanks to Den for taking me out. I'm READY to go again; ANYTIME!!!!! Fish On 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Good report Zigh, when do th big boys start up out at th CBBT? We still on for a trip?


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

sounds like ya nailed them!..nothing beats being in the middle of busting fish ..what a rush!couple more weeks the big boys will be showing up


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*soon, but not soon enough....*

Hey guys!! Cdog- we will get 'em soon!! I've been too busy to get my boat out yet, but either on my rig or my buddy's, we'll do it in the near future. I have heard of fish to 43" being taken at the CBBT. The 'HOGS' should show up in early November. It really just depends on the cold air. This 70-80* business isn't helping. I was very happy to see a limit of 32"+ fish this time of year. Anyway, I have a lot of trips scheduled next month and several fun trips as well. Won't be long and we'll be at it......... Fish On


----------

